# The Website Upgrades; "What Do YOU want to see??"



## Laphin (Jan 30, 2020)

So I'm sure everyone's seen how FA is upgraded, and I've not been on it too often, but am now coming back full swing as I start to get back into sound design and working with animators again.

I DO love the visual upgrade, and it actually makes exploring FA and people's pages more intriguing.  There's a sense of going through people's pages that is definitely way more engaging than it used to feel.

That said, what do you guys want to see done as the site goes forward??

I'd love to see furry-motes (colored ones) that we could use in journals and in reply entries.  This would make it so maybe you could personalize emotes or just something to encourage critters to engage with each other more, making the comment section more fun.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 30, 2020)

My top list of priorities:

Tagging and filtration system
Built-in marketplace + auction system for YCH, commissions, and more.

Improved support for writers and musicians

Character profiles & bios


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 1, 2020)

I'd love to be able to switch between the new UI and the old FA UI. I suppose some of that stems from being exposed to the old UI for several years and having grown fond of it, but I also really appreciated how clean and straightforward it was. The new UI looks like something a CEO pushing his 60s idea of what is trendy and modern. Like he took a look at Buzzfeeed's front page and said to himself. "Yeah, those Fortnite kids will love this."

Not that I won't get used to it, I probably will, but it's not much my thing. Haha.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 1, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> The new UI looks like something a CEO pushing his 60s idea of what is trendy and modern.


I designed the new UI. Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 1, 2020)

Dragoneer said:


> I designed the new UI. Thanks for your feedback.


Sorry if that's a bit harsh, I suppose I could have worded the response with more tact in mind. Misgiving aside, I do appreciate the efforts in trying to modernize the site.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 1, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Sorry if that's a bit harsh, I suppose I could have worded the response with more tact in mind.


But you didn't. Unfortunately, I've never played Fortnite, so I'll never know if your insult was a good one. =P


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 1, 2020)

Dragoneer said:


> But you didn't. Unfortunately, I've never played Fortnite, so I'll never know if your insult was a good one. =P


Yowzers! Insult is a dirty word, guess my quips really missed the mark. I only peddle in jokes and comedic exaggerations, that only seem to resonate about a third of the time, but hey, it's the passion and the will that matters most!  At least that's what I tell myself.


----------



## Rayd (Feb 1, 2020)

bringing back the beta layout.


----------



## Nyro46 (Feb 3, 2020)

-Full block system (blocked users can't see your profile or posts and vice versa). This way I can probably go back to FA again at some point . . .
-Tag filters, as everyone has suggested, and I see is going to be an option in the future. Also possibly a way to filter out certain users' uploads too, without full-out blocking them, like with people who consistently don't tag their fetish art so it gets by your tag filters.
-Also like Dragoneer mentioned, character profile/bios would be a good thing to implement.

I'm glad to see that FA is finally getting some long-needed upgrades, though.


----------



## wanny131 (Feb 7, 2020)

Would be awesome to be able to change profile names on the site, kinda sucks being stuck with one, and being realistically made to make a new account if you want to have a new sorta 'identity'.


----------



## Omny87 (Feb 17, 2020)

A button that, when pressed, makes your computer dispense delicious deli meats.


----------



## Lutro (Feb 17, 2020)

Omny87 said:


> A button that, when pressed, makes your computer dispense delicious deli meats.


Where's the muffin button?


----------



## goldcatmask (Feb 17, 2020)

I'd love to see a name change system for the main site. Not that i need it myself, but it would be nice to have. Also, if it isn't there already, maybe something to help discourage people from tagging their blatant vore/inflation/fat fetish art as general audience? Perhaps an alternative tagging option for fetish art that doesn't exhibit genitalia or suggestive content but is still very much inappropriate for a general audience tag? Yes, i know the 'adult' filter exists, but these people seem to think it doesn't apply to their fetishes.


----------



## Marveri (Feb 20, 2020)

Dragoneer said:


> My top list of priorities:
> 
> Tagging and filtration system
> Built-in marketplace + auction system for YCH, commissions, and more.
> ...


Interesting ideas, I hope this means that all stories will have visible tags on the preview image before opening them because a ton of them get lost in the shuffle. It would be nice to have no "YCH" ads gunking up most search results because it's a pain in the ass. Maybe make an "advertisement" category, since more and more users are paywalling their content behind patreon and just essentially post clickbait previews that don't actually have content on them. It would be nice to be able to report those elsewhere or blacklist them.


----------



## Voldrak (Feb 20, 2020)

Dragoneer said:


> My top list of priorities:
> 
> Tagging and filtration system



Oh boy, I honestly hope this means a more streamlined experience for tagging, like how other sites have a sort of alias system for similar/the same tags. 
E.G.
Male, Man, Guy
all aliased to eachother, so you can search for Male and find posts tagged with all of those. Instead of needing to use a conglomerate of fifty different keywords in your search just to cover specific things.

And also forcing one specific way as the main, such as if you tag it as Man, it shows up as Male.


----------



## BayoDino (Feb 21, 2020)

Dragoneer said:


> My top list of priorities:
> 
> Tagging and filtration system
> Built-in marketplace + auction system for YCH, commissions, and more.
> ...




OvO i want to see them ASAP!


----------



## Warwick (Feb 21, 2020)

1. I'd like to have PMs - both inbound and outbound - forwarded to my email, so I gain the full search and folders system, and the backups, without FA having to try to implement it explicitly.

I don't care about answering PMs by email.

2.  Per-user n/sfw would be awesome too: some folks' nsfw is too extreme for me but I love their sfw stuff, while other folks' nsfw stuff I'm comfortable with. This would be in addition to the blanket 'office-safe' setting.


----------



## Raever (Feb 21, 2020)

Some updates I'd like to see happen are...

*1. *Automatic Removal of deleted/deactivated watched accounts from our Watch Lists.

_For the sake of preventing clutter, since we cannot remove deactivated/deleted accounts from our lists ourselves. Another option would be the ability to un-watch a deleted account from the "The owner has deactivated their account" page. If automatically removing them via their deletion isn't an option, including this would be a god send. At least half of my watch list is full of dead accounts that I can't remove, and it really messes with my OCD._

*2. *Updated Artist Information

For example...



			
				normal said:
			
		

> *Species*:
> *Age*:
> *Shell of Choice*:
> *Operating System*:
> ...





			
				Updated said:
			
		

> *Community Name:
> Date of Birth:
> Best form of Contact:
> 
> ...



*3. *A new spot for Furry/Fursona based information under artist information (similar to how contacts and artist information is separate; if not filled out this - like contacts - won't show up)



			
				For Example said:
			
		

> *Single or Multiple Sonas/Characters:
> Name(s) of Fursona(s)/Character(s):
> Species of Fursona(s)/Character(s):
> Reference(s) of
> ...



*4.* This one is small, but I'd like an "Email" and possibly even a "Secondary Email" slot to be placed in the Contact/Social Media section. This way artists and members have more ways to directly reach those they do business with without having to Hound them for contact emails should they be the type to not hand them out each time.

*5.* I would like submissions to be a bit more organized in how things are submitted, such as Stories having a short story option or poetry having a Lyrics option etc.

*6.* I'd like Story/Poetry/etc to have normal images instead of tiny ones that are most times difficult to read if people try to jazz em up and include information about what they wrote in them. I've seen some writing submissions have larger images, but I'd like for this to be default if possible.

*7. *I'd like for group pages to be more defined, and be allowed to have submissions sent in for approval directly instead of having one person control everything and have to do it all themselves

*8. *Push notifications for Watches, Comments, Shouts, and Notes would be awesome.

*9.* The ability to change your username four times a year "for free" (without bothering staff), but to avoid spamming or harassment, each time you change it you have to wait three months to change it again (aka like DeviantArt's system).

*10.* Removing the icon limit in profiles.

_I don't really see a point in the limit, unless people decided to link literal hundreds of icons, but those profiles could specifically be reported for spam or something. If I wanna have thirty cool icons all around to either look pretty, advertise artists, or both I wanna be able to. It's not like FA doesn't have a thousand dead accounts (and dead account submissions) taking up space anyway._

*11. *Similar to my feelings of the Watched List being cluttered, I'd like for the "Commissions" tab to be hidden from people's own eyes if they don't offer them, and become a setting that they can turn on somewhere else in the options section. I don't offer commissions, so seeing it as apart of my profile just irks me for some reason.

*12. *I'd love to have a chat on site.

_I'd like for Furaffinity to have a chatroom for members to just jump into and socialize actively together. Perhaps with a small spam filter or something on it. That, or maybe a dedicated discord server with a Titan link or something for people to see the chat on the website. I dunno. Just something more "FA-relative" as random roleplay discords aren't my thing and joining artist specific discords always feels like signing up for telemarketing lol._

*13. *Better eye protection

_I really, really, REALLY want the ability to block certain tags from the searching/browsing function including art in people's favorites and galleries. I don't mean to kink shame here, but if I have to see one more disgusting dirty diaper or a sweaty obese antelope getting rammed I'm going to vomit. Enjoy what thou will and all, but please don't make me have to see it in order to browse other NSFW tags. Hell I've seen some of that stuff and more in the SFW sections as well so really there is no escape AND I NEED ONE. I'm sure people feel the same about this, other kinks, or even my own kinks (and that's completely fine - not everyone is into bdsm). But I don't think they - or I - should have to see it if we don't want to. Implementing a blocking tags feature along with something that allows members to add tags on art might help organize the site's submissions beautifully - and spare my wallet of future eye Bleach purchases. _

*[3.3.2020] Edit:* Cleaned up the post considerably and added new suggestions.


----------



## BayoDino (Feb 21, 2020)

Here are suggestions i've in my head about Furaffinity:

*1. In-site Currency*

Some of FA users (including myself) are unable to buy arts on FA with usd. I think that would be great if we have an in-site currency type. Like points in DeviantArt.

*2. An option to switch themes*

The current UI is great but prefer beta one, I think there should be an option to change UI.

*3. putting images in user bio/journals.*

I've no clue why we don't have this option.
*
*


----------



## MattsyKun (Feb 21, 2020)

*slams fists down* Get me that taglist!

I like the way E621 handles their tags, where the community tags it on top of the uploader's tags. My ideal tag filter thing would be this:

1) The community can add tags in addition to the uploader's tags. However, to keep jerks from ruining it, the artist could choose to delete community added tags, or there could be an approval process. (I for one would appreciate this, sometimes I forget tags that other people suggest).

2) The tags work off of associations. So, if you put in "Adoptable" as a tag, it also can be found by searching "Adopts" or "Adoptables". (I'm...honestly sick of seeing adoptables, and filters I use don't do the association thing)

3) Minimum of 5 tags to upload. Tag your stuff. :T

4) The filter itself! It would be nice if it could work off of both tags AND the description if possible. I know some artists don't put the content matter in the title, nor tags, so it's difficult to filter, but sometimes in the description (This won't be a problem if the community adds the tag, but some people are lazy taggers)

It would ALSO be nice to be able to sort your own tags in the filter. So, say you don't want to see vore, or feet; you can sort that in your filter as NSFW if you so desire, so even if you're browsing FA in SFW mode, those tags could be sorted as NSFW and subsequently filtered out.

5) Account stipulations to community tagging. Your account should be live and used for x amount of time before you can offer community tags (30 days?). This keeps lazy malicious entities from going hog wild and tagging things incorrectly. In addition, you can only tag so much within a certain amount of time. 



But, here's some other things I want other than the taglist:

1) Profile customization. With the way DeviantArt's Eclipse is going, it looks like we won't have much when it comes to custom boxes. I'll miss them. Gib.

2) Character type tags (as mentioned above). I'd LOVE to sort by a feral tag tbh. In respect to that, the way F-List does theirs is amazing.


----------



## Warwick (Feb 21, 2020)

The 'minimum 5 tags' idea is well intentioned, but if the picture is just a badger, or random head sketches without any particular species for any of them, there's only one tag.

Community tagging is one of the things I like about e671 or whatever it's called.

 And I hate DA's category nightmare - why do I have to select the same same same sodding category when I only ever upload one type of work?


----------



## Tag365 (Feb 21, 2020)

Dragoneer said:


> My top list of priorities:
> 
> Character profiles & bios



That's actually a cool idea. How will this be implemented?


----------



## Voldrak (Feb 22, 2020)

Ah! One big suggestion

Possibly an API, that would be really useful for stuff like setting up Mobile Applications


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 22, 2020)

Voldrak said:


> Ah! One big suggestion
> 
> Possibly an API, that would be really useful for stuff like setting up Mobile Applications


It's on the list of things to add in the future.


----------



## Infamous-Mango (Feb 22, 2020)

BayoDino said:


> Here are suggestions i've in my head about Furaffinity:
> *1. In-site Currency*
> 
> Some of FA users (including myself) are unable to buy arts on FA with usd. I think that would be great if we have an in-site currency type. Like points in DeviantArt.



Unless you can't use Paypal, there's no need for this; Paypal allows you to use whatever denomination you need and convert it. If you can't use paypal (usually because you're too young), the artist may accept something else, such as GooglePay or Venmo. Just ask.


----------



## Xodiac (Feb 22, 2020)

Laphin said:


> That said, what do you guys want to see done as the site goes forward??



Some kind of thumbs-up system, like Facebook or Reddit.  We can Fave submissions, but there's no way to show approval (or disapproval) of a comment except to make another comment, and saying "Yeah!" and "I agree!" is annoying.

An emoji menu, or at least a page that shows how to make them all manually.  I rarely use them but I'd like the option, and right now if I want to include some I need to Google it or something.  It's not worth the bother as is.

Move the links to go the a user's Gallery or their Favorites collection to *below* the latest additions to their Gallery and Favorites featured on their front page.  Right now I look at someone's stuff, scroll down to see more, and then have to scroll *back up* to get to the link.  It's a minor annoyance that just doesn't need to exist.

Make the Favorites pages more easily navigated.  Here's the address for page 2 of my Favorites: http://www.furaffinity.net/favorites/xodiac/871747059/next.  Right now, if I want to get to page 20, I can't just go to the address bar and change the number.  Or rather, I can, but it's hardly obvious what I should change it to.  Instead, I have to click "Next" a whole bunch of times.  Meanwhile, here's the address for page 2 of my Gallery: http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/xodiac/2/.  Why not organize the Favorites like this?  It'd be easy to reach page 20 then.

Similarly, some way to search though your Favorites (or other users', but mostly your own) would be great.  There have been times I wanted to look for a picture I Faved three years ago, but didn't want to or couldn't search directly for the original post.  (As I recall, I didn't remember the picture's title or artist, and a regular search was getting me nowhere because of too many other hits.)  I knew I'd Faved it, but the only way I could find it that was was to go back, page by page, and look for it.  Which isn't very fun when it's a dozen pages deep, or more.  A way to search for keywords or titles but specify to search through my Faves, rather than FA as a whole, would be nice.  If there was a way to search through *other* users' Faves, too, that'd be awesome, but let's start with just searching through the Faves of whomever's doing the search.

Thanks, and I hope these help!  I especially hope they get implemented!


----------



## Raever (Mar 3, 2020)

Raever said:


> Some updates I'd like to see happen are...
> 
> *1. *Automatic Removal of deleted/deactivated watched accounts from our Watch Lists.
> 
> ...



Just posting to alert those that it may concern that I edited my suggestions now that I had sleep. Fixed typos, made things a lot clearer, removed sleep deprived jargon, etc.

Also I agree with these guys and would love for this stuff to be implemented as well. I know some of it can be a lot of work for the staff team, but I really think it would take FA to the "next level" so to speak...



MattsyKun said:


> I like the way E621 handles their tags, where the community tags it on top of the uploader's tags. My ideal tag filter thing would be this:
> 
> 1) The community can add tags in addition to the uploader's tags. However, to keep jerks from ruining it, the artist could choose to delete community added tags, or there could be an approval process. (I for one would appreciate this, sometimes I forget tags that other people suggest).
> 
> ...





Xodiac said:


> Some kind of thumbs-up system, like Facebook or Reddit.  We can Fave submissions, but there's no way to show approval (or disapproval) of a comment except to make another comment, and saying "Yeah!" and "I agree!" is annoying.
> 
> Move the links to go the a user's Gallery or their Favorites collection to *below* the latest additions to their Gallery and Favorites featured on their front page.  Right now I look at someone's stuff, scroll down to see more, and then have to scroll *back up* to get to the link.  It's a minor annoyance that just doesn't need to exist.
> 
> ...



I know this statement can come across as entitled, but if FA implemented the above quoted stuff it would suddenly become my favorite art site. Hands down.


----------



## Bluefluffy (Mar 19, 2020)

Would love to see the option to change your username!
I've had mine there for over 6 years before I created my fursona and being honest it's a pretty embarrassing and cringe name.. I wish I had the option to have it changed to something else!
it has been a thing that would be added for a couple of years according to help & support, but with no ETA


----------



## Bluefluffy (Mar 19, 2020)

Bluefluffy said:


> Would love to see the option to change your username!
> I've had mine there for over 6 years before I created my fursona and being honest it's a pretty embarrassing and cringe name.. I wish I had the option to have it changed to something else!
> it has been a thing that would be added for a couple of years according to help & support, but with no ETA



Oh, I forgot to add I would love the ability to browse all comments I made or a way to find them back at least!
Maybe a friends feature would be nice as well? Like.. I would want to share my favs with others on FA but not everyone


----------



## Rayd (Mar 19, 2020)

bringing back the beta layout would be nice


----------



## Kingman (Mar 19, 2020)

Delete harassing posts off of submissions instead of just 'hiding' them.

I do like the idea of filtration system, especially for browsing, as I have nothing against certain 'interests' but it's nice to not have to see them if I don't want too.


----------



## Raever (Mar 20, 2020)

Bluefluffy said:


> Oh, I forgot to add I would love the ability to browse all comments I made or a way to find them back at least!
> Maybe a friends feature would be nice as well? Like.. I would want to share my favs with others on FA but not everyone



This!


----------



## Kingman (Mar 21, 2020)

Oh and one more thing that would be great. If you block someone it makes it so you no longer have to see their posts, comments or shouts.


----------



## Bluefluffy (Mar 21, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> bringing back the beta layout would be nice


The beta layout? isn't that the current layout?.. oh wait no.. thats modern.. i can't really remember the beta layout well, though now that i think of it i can really remember me having it on.. just can't really remember what it looked like


----------



## Raever (Mar 22, 2020)

Kingman said:


> Oh and one more thing that would be great. If you block someone it makes it so you no longer have to see their posts, comments or shouts.



What happens if you block someone now?  If it doesn't do any of that it sounds kinda useless the way it is. :/


----------



## Rayd (Mar 22, 2020)

Bluefluffy said:


> The beta layout? isn't that the current layout?.. oh wait no.. thats modern.. i can't really remember the beta layout well, though now that i think of it i can really remember me having it on.. just can't really remember what it looked like


it was better than the current layout in quite literally every single way in my opinion. frustrates me that they'd allow you to revert to classic, but not beta, which hundreds of people used and really enjoyed, including me.


----------



## Raever (Mar 22, 2020)

Not a website upgrade but a forum upgrade; I'd like the word limit in posts to be raised to 30,000. I wrote a super cool informative piece for newbies that I had to remove 1,000 words from, and when I did that (9,000 words when the forum has 10k limit) it still declined the post. So I had to make it into a journal instead, and it was a total buzz kill. T_T


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 22, 2020)

Raever said:


> What happens if you block someone now?  If it doesn't do any of that it sounds kinda useless the way it is. :/


Block prevents someone from contacting you, adding your submissions to their favorites, or adding you to their watchlist (it won’t unwatch you if they’re already watching you, though).



Raever said:


> Not a website upgrade but a forum upgrade; I'd like the word limit in posts to be raised to 30,000. I wrote a super cool informative piece for newbies that I had to remove 1,000 words from, and when I did that (9,000 words when the forum has 10k limit) it still declined the post. So I had to make it into a journal instead, and it was a total buzz kill. T_T


Usually when this happens to me, I copy the post into a text document, find a natural breakpoint, and just split it into multiple posts/replies. It’s kinda hacky, but it does work.


----------



## Raever (Mar 22, 2020)

quoting_mungo said:


> Block prevents someone from contacting you, adding your submissions to their favorites, or adding you to their watchlist (it won’t unwatch you if they’re already watching you, though).



Ah I see.
Yeah I'd also appreciate the block feature to actually block members completely (and automatically unwatch both parties).


----------



## Heysta (Mar 24, 2020)

So is changing usernames not on the chopping block atm?


----------



## Raever (Mar 24, 2020)

quoting_mungo said:


> Block prevents someone from contacting you, adding your submissions to their favorites, or adding you to their watchlist (it won’t unwatch you if they’re already watching you, though).
> 
> 
> Usually when this happens to me, I copy the post into a text document, find a natural breakpoint, and just split it into multiple posts/replies. It’s kinda hacky, but it does work.



I'd like it to function _without_ us having to find loopholes. I'm smart enough to do that - I just rather not put in THAT much effort after writing 11k words, unless it's something I REALLY wanna share with people. XD

That said, your response is still appreciated.


----------



## Bluefluffy (Mar 24, 2020)

Heysta said:


> So is changing usernames not on the chopping block atm?


On FA? nope I haven't been able to find an option, and help & support says its its going to be added at some point but has no ETA.. however this has been there for several years now, and would like if it gets finished finally


----------



## Raever (Mar 25, 2020)

I thought of a couple quality of life changes that might benefit a lot of artists in some small capacity...


*The ability to move multiple submissions to a folder in one sitting (ex. clicking on submissions in the gallery and selecting "add to" to copy them to a folder, and "move to" to just put them in that folder without also keeping them in the folder they are in now.*

*The ability to have a select all button if you just want to move every piece in your gallery (and not just on your page, every piece, like the Nuke all button does - except instead of nuking them, it just selects the ones that aren't on page one --- and let's you move them OR copy them all to whatever other folder you want).*

*The ability to write Tags for a group of submissions in one go, such as being able to click on multiple submissions in any folder of yours and being able to type in Tags for all of them as you would when submitting a piece.*

*The ability to hover a submission and choose to edit or move/copy it from the hover, instead of having to go to the Submission Page or Gallery.*

*The ability to have a third sub-folder under the folders in the gallery (for example; Literature ---> Personal Writing ---> Poetry). For better organization purposes. I'd say just allow Unlimited sub-folders, but I'm uncertain if there would be a way to do that without breaking the site.*

*The ability to filter out words for Shouts in order to prevent thank you spam. On the flip side, you could customize the Shout filter to just deny/automatically delete Shouts that ONLY have certain words you don't want (ex. thank you for the + watch, thank you, thank you for the fave, thank you for the + watch/fave, etc.).*

*The ability to delete multiple shouts at once instead of having to manually click them or nuke all of your Shouts. Sometimes I just wanna get rid of the spam easier.*

*The ability to turn off Shouts completely, similar to how you can turn off people's ability to send notes to you.*

*The ability to submit a 16x16 or 50x50 (whatever size range works for the site without cluttering up the gallery) little pixel icon beside any gallery folder name in order to make them more personal to you.*
*

*


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 25, 2020)

Raever said:


> The ability to move multiple submissions to a folder in one sitting (ex. clicking on submissions in the gallery and selecting "add to" to copy them to a folder, and "move to" to just put them in that folder without also keeping them in the folder they are in now.


This should be possible, I think from User control panel -- Fur Affinity [dot] net, but may only be available on desktop. If you’re not seeing controls for it, try temporarily changing your settings to use classic layout, as I _know_ I’ve done so on there.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 25, 2020)

Laphin said:


> So I'm sure everyone's seen how FA is upgraded, and I've not been on it too often, but am now coming back full swing as I start to get back into sound design and working with animators again.
> 
> I DO love the visual upgrade, and it actually makes exploring FA and people's pages more intriguing.  There's a sense of going through people's pages that is definitely way more engaging than it used to feel.
> 
> ...



...irrelevant question I know, but are you the user who made the Youtube video 'coronavirus toilet time'?

I have found the furry responsible for the hella weird suggestions in my youtube feed! ;D


----------



## Raever (Mar 25, 2020)

quoting_mungo said:


> This should be possible, I think from User control panel -- Fur Affinity [dot] net, but may only be available on desktop. If you’re not seeing controls for it, try temporarily changing your settings to use classic layout, as I _know_ I’ve done so on there.



I only use my phone.
So if it is available great - now get it into mobile. XD


----------



## Raever (Mar 27, 2020)

> Redacted by staff



Allow me to fix this...

1. A better system for the reporting and handling of members on the website, or perhaps a larger and more active team of impartial individuals ready to respond.

2. A way to "hide" or save content until the report and/or band decision has been made, so that artwork isn't lost. Even if they are banned, perhaps sending it via email to the member to ensure that they still have their piece? It's only fair.

3. Taking away member permissions before an explicit ban; for example removing their ability to submit artwork, shout, note, comment, view certain types of artwork, etc.

4. Having appeals capable of being done via the forum or via a special place within the website that only "banned" members can see and login to? This one might not be possible but who knows!

5. Have a little "delete site" button for the salty members that triggers a fake error screen - or just automatically blocks their IP to make it look like the site doesn't exist.


----------



## Bluefluffy (Dec 8, 2020)

I would really love being able to find back all of the comments if posted in the past so i remember what auctions i placed a bid on and find back comments for more personal reason. Like, lets say you make a comment which you later on regret as it hurt someone, but neither of you remember where it was at, it would be really useful to find it back easily.

Ive also lost some commissioned art because i forgot to fav it and clean up my notes inbox regularly.

Id really love to see the option in the list of "Manage my content" where you can manage shouts and submissions etc.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 8, 2020)

A phone app would be convenient. Just putting that out there.


----------



## fernshiine (Dec 16, 2020)

I would really like to be able to write literature on the site, sort of like how you can on DeviantArt and the like.


----------



## fernshiine (Dec 16, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> A phone app would be convenient. Just putting that out there.


Agreed!

I love it when sites have both apps and site pages. Granted, for iOS it's mandatory for ads to be on the app so finding non-intrusive ones can be tricky for developers.
DeviantArt failed at their entire mobile app though, by making their app suck when compared to the Desktop site, making it far more worth just going there on safari anyway.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 17, 2020)

fernshiine said:


> Agreed!
> 
> I love it when sites have both apps and site pages. Granted, for iOS it's mandatory for ads to be on the app so finding non-intrusive ones can be tricky for developers.
> DeviantArt failed at their entire mobile app though, by making their app suck when compared to the Desktop site, making it far more worth just going there on safari anyway.


I haven't used DA's mobile app so I can't speak to its functionality, but a Tumblr style app for the forums and the main site would be a nice change and better for creators to track of projects and commissions. I also like the idea of getting forum notifications on my personal phone rather than having to open up a browser.


----------



## Zapor (Feb 2, 2021)

i want see cansel shitty politic of "onse you got perma because our mods is make mustace, you have zero chanse to make new acc\unban, because our mods will hunt you down and instaban just because  your mistakes 5 years ago"

if this rule\politic still exit, this site dont deserve exist. I hope with new owner this idiotic rule will be stopped


----------



## and_Gravy (Feb 2, 2021)

I would love to see a "Suggested Tags" feature when you're creating a new post. It can sometimes be a pain trying to figure out which tags to use to reach the widest audience. It would be neat if you could make a new post, enter a couple tags, and then an unobtrusive text field would appear that said something along the lines of 'People Also Used:" and then it would list some other tags that people added to posts that have tags in common with yours. 

For example, I could enter the tag "Fox" and it would suggest new tags like "Male", "Female",  "Solo" , "Clothed", etc. 

Would be even cooler if a user could then click on one of the suggested tags to have it added automatically.


----------



## Flamingo (Feb 2, 2021)

Zapor said:


> i want see cansel shitty politic of "onse you got perma because our mods is make mustace, you have zero chanse to make new acc\unban, because our mods will hunt you down and instaban just because  your mistakes 5 years ago"
> 
> if this rule\politic still exit, this site dont deserve exist. I hope with new owner this idiotic rule will be stopped


There's an appeal email box for this very reason.

But now I'm curious who you are. :*)


----------



## luffy (Feb 2, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> There's an appeal email box for this very reason.
> 
> But now I'm curious who you are. :*)


They blamed my mustache ):


----------

